# When do does start showing?



## eqstrnathlete (Mar 16, 2013)

My doe is due April 26. She is very long bodied and has a lot of depth. So I think she will carry lower than most. She is 82 days pregnant today. When will the kids really start growing and showing?








Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## nancy d (Oct 5, 2007)

She IS long! It would be good to get a shot of her other side.::
The greatest kid growth is during the last month of pregnancy.


----------



## eqstrnathlete (Mar 16, 2013)

Yes she is! Here is another photo.












the first pic was taken a month ago and the top shot this week. I can get better ones.

Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

She is a long doe. Good luck!


----------



## Scottyhorse (Feb 11, 2013)

My nigerian doe is due april 18th. She is very deep bodied as well. She has been showing for a few weeks, so I am hoping for triplets! Your doe could have a single or smaller twins if she is not showing much.


----------



## Buckleberry Woods Farm (Dec 20, 2013)

My doe is due April 27th and she is starting to show. She is shorter in body then your doe though. If she has a single she may not show much at all. Her udder will start to develop though.


----------



## eqstrnathlete (Mar 16, 2013)

I'm hoping for at least two does out of this girl. She seems like she is growing more down than out.


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------

